# American Motorbike Ride April 27



## oddball (Apr 22, 2014)

Motorbike ride this Sun. 27th April in Orange,CA. 9am. Meet in parking lot at end of Lawson Way just past E. Memory Ln. right off 22 Fwy,enter past gate.
Rididing on Santiago Creek bike trail to Model A car show and pancake breakfast.See you there.
Cliff


----------



## eddie bravo (Apr 22, 2014)

How often does this ride occur?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2014)

Dang it! Just got some spokes in thanks to Danimal. _Might_ be able to make this one. Not gonna be a pretty bike though. Just slapped together for now.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm stoked on this ride.  I'll be there.


----------



## oddball (Apr 22, 2014)

Be good to see you both Mike and Nick. Hey Eddie, we try do the rides to special events, vintage car and motorcycle shows and to old parts of towns once every couple months.


----------



## eddie bravo (Apr 22, 2014)

Great, i live in Garden Grove, so this is perfect, unfortunately not in town this weekend, i'll keep an eye out for your Motorbike Ride postings  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 22, 2014)

Now that looks like fun and a pancake feed to boot!


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 22, 2014)

*So is it a ride or a show?*

Is there actually a route?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 22, 2014)

I found the shows flyer:


----------



## cstorar (Apr 23, 2014)

Local? Motobikes? Pancakes?...........This is going to be fun!


----------



## oddball (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for posting the flyer Nick. Eddie, PM me your cell phone # and I'll text you of up coming events. Abe, there is a route I'll try to post,not a long ride to the Model A show but we ride through town after hanging at the show


----------



## oddball (Apr 23, 2014)

Not sure the distance,but it will give you an idea.


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 23, 2014)

*Thanks for the route*

So meetup at the Model A show?
We'll try to make it.

Abe


----------



## rockabillyjay (Apr 23, 2014)

My daughters birthday party is that day so I won't make it..please post lots of pics!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 23, 2014)

My new to me American Motorbike won't be ready to ride by Sunday but I'm interested in future rides


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah, not sure I'm gonna make it either. Please post future rides/events here. I'd love to check it out!


----------



## oddball (Apr 24, 2014)

Abe, you can meet us at the model A show in Hart Park  or at the parking lot at Lawson and Memory Ln at 9am.
Jay, Mike and Mark it will be great to see you guys on the next one, we'll see you at the Cyclone Coaster swap meet May 4th at the Pike


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey Cliff, not gonna make it either. Gonna hit the LB swap that day. Last year was a good time! We need more of these Motobike rides!


----------



## oddball (Apr 24, 2014)

hey Don why don't you join us there after the swap meet


----------



## Monarky (Apr 26, 2014)

oddball said:


> View attachment 147865
> 
> Motorbike ride this Sun. 27th April in Orange,CA. 9am. Meet in parking lot at end of Lawson Way just past E. Memory Ln. right off 22 Fwy,enter past gate.
> Rididing on Santiago Creek bike trail to Model A car show and pancake breakfast.See you there.
> Cliff




Hey Cliff, you just inspired me to get going with my 1920s Hawthorne Flyer Motorbike project that I've had boxed up for the past year.  I have to get it going and join your next rides... Keep me posted on any future events.  Thanks Monarky


----------



## oddball (Apr 26, 2014)

You got it Monarky, PM me your cell # to text you about up coming events and rides.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 27, 2014)

What a great day.  16 motorbike riders in historic Downtown Orange to the Model A club show.
Started out a short ride away










Rode down to the show on a beautiful trail.



We arrived there to see a huge collection of bad ass Fords



Snapped a few more shots










Left after cruisin the show and chowing down on some pancakes.  We rode around the Orange circle and through the neighborhood.  Stopped at a cool 1915 fountain



Hung out at Ruby's for a while, then rode back.  I met some great people today and had some good conversations.  Thanks everyone!
If you couldn't make it, it was a recommended great time.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 27, 2014)

More of the show...






http://img.tapatalk.com/d/
14/04/28/4abu9eha.jpg







Fun gas caps and moto meters


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 27, 2014)

Great pics Nick looks like a great day!


----------



## oddball (Apr 28, 2014)

Love the pics Nick, thank you for coming out everyone it was a good time.Here's a couple more.

Cliff


----------



## oddball (Apr 28, 2014)

Model A meets Motorbike


----------



## serg (May 16, 2014)

*great photo*

It's cool. Very cool.


----------

